# New Houston RC Forum



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's a link to a new Houston RC forum hosted by Nemo. Good guy. Looks like they have some similar ideas to what we were talking about, go check it out. I know Gary's been talking about moving this forum, maybe we can start spending some time on Nemo's. Maybe that will help get everybody in H'town back on the same page and put some "control" back in Houston R/C, LOL.

http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamnemofrm2


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

That would be cool. It's the same set up as THRC (ez board) so if you already have an acct you can log right in. Plus there is a chat room.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Todd Manchester said:


> Plus there is a chat room.


LOL. Trolling for teenagers Todd?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

SWEET!! I have even said that we could use Shawn Bate's Houston RC too - totally every one's call. Let's vote - all those in favor of moving it over to another site, say "I". All those opposed say "Nah".

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Nah!*

Unless they toss us out of here. 2 COOL FISHING is RAD!

Tell them to come here. I say I on that. :smile:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im with Biggy.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm easy. Biff was the one talkign about shutting it down. Read the posts, Todd's talking about setting up a 2CRT/Team Nemo grudge race. THAT could be fun.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Chris, define teenagers?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Teenager-def. - Any girl that's young enough for you to have to ask her to define "teenager". Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha. Face it buddy, you're getting ooooold!


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

****, can't I live in denile for a little while longer?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

I hear Egypt is a fine place to live...........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Nothing wrong with having a thread there right?


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Nothing wrong with having a thread there right?


Nope! In fact, come on in - http://p206.ezboard.com/fteamnemofrm2.showMessage?topicID=9.topic

Good stuff being discussed for sure! And great bunch! Very similar to what we are doing at 2CRT too!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Im having a hard time regisitering. I have used my E Mail addy before on EZ board. Been banned twice also. Ill have to create a whole new chingaladero. Should get that done when I get more sleep, er, time. LOL

Sunday. Ill be there.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Did we mention that its perfectly fine for anyone to take a lead in this? This is a "Team" effort and freelanced thinking is welcomed! Go for it!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes, please!! Its like a door knob - EVERY ONE gets a turn! 

GIT R DUN!!!!!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Pretty cool site, I like it. New folks to edumacate too.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Very good people for sure! Like I posted - I think there is a lot of centergy between the groups for sure. Gonna be fun having more supporting the things we do too!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Very good people for sure! Like I posted - I think there is a lot of centergy between the groups for sure. Gonna be fun having more supporting the things we do too!
> 
> PD2


Once its understood.


----------

